# Jon - re: wheels...



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

These aren't yours, are they?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

They look like 'em, yep


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> *These aren't yours, are they? *


Good eye there Roadstergal!!!

:thumbup:

Our were the 2.5 Sport Pkg. wheels, though...



I don't know what I'd do if I saw them on eBay.

About the time that ours got stolen, several other
dealers were hit.

They tend to run in 'theft rings'....


----------

